# pleural parenchymal process for thoracentesis



## Trendale (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello,

Can you tell me what DX you use for pleural parenchymal process? Is this the same as pleural effusion? The doctor did not list a Dx for the thoracentesis. He just wrote RT lower pleural parenchymal process and abnormal chest X-ray. He  just stated patient was admitted for the above.I know 793.1 is not covered. Should the doc be quered?


----------



## pmcmahon (Aug 5, 2009)

*pleural parenchymal process*

Here's my 2 cents worth:
Usually when a thoracentesis is done the pt. has a pleural effusion. But I would want a confirmation on the final dx.
Can you get a hold of the documentation for the x-ray and get the final dx off of that?
Any other opinions out there?

Hope this helps.
Pam-CPC


----------

